# Wearing glasses during labour



## darkriver

Will I still be able to wear my glasses during labour. Without them I cant see a single thing. I am sorry I know this is a stupid question but I am curious.


----------



## RKW

I wore mine, I can't think of any reason why they would not let you. I guess if you go to theatre and are out under they might take them off as I know you are not meant to wet jewellery. Other than that I'm sure you'll be ok x


----------



## aimee-lou

You'll only be asked to take them off if you go to theatre. I took mine off very late on as I was thrashing about both times, but they were on until pretty close to the end lol :thumbup:


----------



## the_hug

I wore mine in my two previous labours and will be wearing them in this one.


----------



## Bun87

I didn't even think about this haha.. I had a home birth and wore mine, didn't even occur to take them off!


----------



## JJWEBB

I'm planning on wearing my contacts. If they try to tell me to take them out, I'm going to refuse. I'm just giving birth, I'm not having surgery. I couldn't imagine them saying you can't wear your glasses. I'd be blind


----------



## OmiOmen

I would not even think about taking mine off, I can't see a thing without them. I wore them during my c-section with my first son and will be wearing them again while attempting a VBAC with my second. You would have to take contacts out should you need a c-section, but I know I was allowed to wear my glasses during my planned one last time so imagine if I needed an EMCS I could again.


----------



## Niccal

I didn't think about taking mine off either, I can't see without them so it didn't occur to me!


----------



## mrstrouble

I wore mine no problem...if you ever use contacts I'd recommend it (birth can be sweaty and sliding glasses can be a minor annoyance), but they aren't a major hindrance. I had a water birth, and watching the vid later I realized that I kept pushing them back up my nose, haha


----------



## teal

I wore mine initially but took them off - round about the same time I ripped the blood pressure monitor off my arm ;)


----------



## dvc2012

I wore mine until I decided to take a nap then I just never put them back on. The doctors and nurses didn't care if I wore them or not.


----------



## Vesta

I wore my glasses without any problems. I was in labour for 36 hours so I couldn't wear my contact lenses the whole time anyway. Not that I wanted to!


----------



## Mazzy17

I wore my glasses, everything happened so quickly glasses was the last thing i thought about!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Yes, I wore mine in all three labours.


----------



## socitycourty

I wore mine the entire time and even through my EMCS, lol


----------



## lace&pearls

Yeah it's fine :) I wore mine, I went in the middle of the night so didn't have time to think about contact lenses, if I had time to plan it I'd have preferred to wear lenses so if you do wear them pack some in your bag ;-) lol x


----------



## 77Tulips

I wore mine but somewhere along the line in labour I always end up taking them off, I'm very internal when in labour so not really aware of what is around me, I know I have never had them on during the pushing stage but I think this is choice ( I go into my own little zone and can't remember much after lol)


----------



## The Alchemist

My OB told me NO contacts but glasses, okay. If I remember correctly, it's because the unpredictability of labour/delivery. If you end up having to have a c-section, you're suppose to take it off, along with other metals and jewelries. But I've heard of other ladies wearing it anyway. I'm blind as a bat too and I didn't even wear my glasses during labour/delivery. I just didn't think of it.


----------



## darkriver

Thanks Ladies. I was just curious as I would like to see my daughter when she gets here. Without my glasses I will be squinting


----------



## Belle25

I didn't wear my glasses during labour. 
I had a water birth though, so they would have just got steamed up. 
I think wearing them would have just annoyed me
Definitely bring them in the case though.


----------



## Wriggley

il have my glasses in my bag for if i cant be bothered to put my lenses in if they need changing which i cant see happening as i hate wearing glasses and am much happier in my lenses - they going to have a job on their hands if they dont want me wearing lenses


----------

